# Maverick xr50. :(



## buzzy (Jan 12, 2019)

Got this for Christmas. Got out yesterday for first time to mess with & check temps accuracy. Was plan on using on 56# batch of deer bologna. Put provided batteries in. Both came on but couldn’t turn off transmitter & the receiver wouldn’t turn on after being shutdown. Email sent to CS. Waiting to see how this works out for me. Very disappointed in Maverick to say the least


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

That’s a shame. I own 3 Mavericks and they have been top quality to say the least. I’m guessing you just ended up with a bad one which is gonna happen from time to time. Hopefully they’ll send you a new one. I’ve never had to deal with maverick cs yet. 

Scott


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2019)

Did you try fresh batteries ?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 12, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> That’s a shame. I own 3 Mavericks and they have been top quality to say the least. I’m guessing you just ended up with a bad one which is gonna happen from time to time. Hopefully they’ll send you a new one. I’ve never had to deal with maverick cs yet.
> 
> Scott


Yea thats my same thought. The only problem I’ve had with my 2 is the alarms quit working which isn’t a big deal except in the evening when ready to wined down. Eat, shower, relax. Wake up saying oh man what is the temp at??



chopsaw said:


> Did you try fresh batteries ?



No but I tested the ones provided
 an they read good. Could understand not turning on if bad but not turning off makes no sense.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 12, 2019)

CS from Maverick is very good. Had a very dim receiver (733), emailed them a picture of it and they sent me a new one. Warranty was done about 3 months prior. Only bad thing is the new one is about the same way. I just deal with it


----------



## buzzy (Jan 13, 2019)

Got it done with old Mavericks


----------

